# Windows - Daten alle weg?



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Gestern war ich wieder einmal am PC und habe rumprogrammiert.
Plötzlich war der ganze Inhalt von der Bibliothek (Ich hab Win7) Dokumente verschwunden.
Alles einfach gelöscht - Auch im Papierkorb alles weg 
Ist das Typisch für einen Virus?


----------



## badday (2. Juni 2010)

Moin,

zunächst muss eine Bibliothek nicht zwangsweise etwas enthalten. Mach mal im Explorer einen Rechtklick auf Eigenschaften und schau, was als Orte für die Bibliothek eingetragen ist.

Gruß,

badday


----------



## brunlorenz (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, genau war es die Ordner Documents und AppData (ein Teil)


----------

